# Cheapest Heat Press + how to get started?



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

So let me get this straight, to start printing tees I need.
1) Heat Press
2) T shirt
3) Plastisol transfers.

Now, I know more expensive heat presses will last "1000s" of times. But I really only need this press for a MAXIMUM of a few hundred shirts. 

I am printing shirts for church / school / sports which is a very small amount (40 there, 40 here, 20 there). The reason I ask, is because it is cheaper in the long run than screen printing set ups at places like customink.com.

Now, how high quality are heat transfer prints? I have t shirts printed by DTG, Screenprinting, and Flex Printing so I need to know the difference.

Does heat transfer peel? Any downsides?

Thank you. PS. looking at this one
*15 X 10 Heat Press/Transfer Machine-screen printing* - eBay (item 140252043773 end time Jul-28-08 04:57:13 PDT)

or this one.. which is more expensive
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-15X15-T-SHI...244109969QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170244109969

oh and this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/Heat-Press-Tran...049616190QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380049616190


----------



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

so after doing more thinking, I was thinking:
$250 heat press
$200 for 40 AA shirts
and how much should I expect to pay for 40 + 40 = 80 plastisol transfers? (2 colors each).

The alternative is getting customink.com to do 40 shirts screen printed for $640.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest you buy a name brand heat press(15x15 minimum size). You can buy a cheap press,but you get what you pay for. The heat press is the heart of your business,why would you skimp and buy a cheap press. I would check out UScutter or www.heatpressvinyl.com for a good inexpensive cutter. I like the pc61 from sanmar,but any t shirt will work. If you want custom plastisol,I would contact www.acetransco.com and for pre made transfers,I suggest pro world. .... JB


----------



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been reading around, and what are the limitations of heat press? Theres this one topic where the thread is asking how to print white on dark. I have lots of designs with complex designs of white on dark, and is this not possible with heat transfers?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

taikuodo said:


> so after doing more thinking, I was thinking:
> $250 heat press
> $200 for 40 AA shirts
> and how much should I expect to pay for 40 + 40 = 80 plastisol transfers? (2 colors each).
> ...


Your thinking is backwards.
lets say you do 80 shirts. 2 color. You charge $10.00 each
here is the breakdown 
100 transfers (always get extra) $1.90 each $190.00
AA Shrts (Why) White Port and company $1.40 each
85 shirts (always get a few extra)$119.00
Cost (does not include shipping)
$309.
Extras $50.00 covers shipping.
So we are at $359.
You sell 80 shirts for $10.00 each. = $800.00
deduct $359.00 and you have $441.00 profit. You buy a heat press 15 x 15 for $650.00
your cost of the press is now $209. You wanted to pay $250 for a piece of crap but now you can buy a better press. And the next job is easier for you and believe me a a few thousand memebers you will be much happier. By the way I did exactly this but my first tee job was 175 tees. never sell youself short. You said a few hundred shirts MAXIMUM.. yeah.. I said that and in 3 years I have done over 2000 shirts.. 







Lou


----------



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

Screen printing locally is expensive. 
This is the price quote I got from a local shop. I rounded the numbers

37 Gildan 50/50 $166.50 (I could probably source myself for cheaper) 
37 Print front $2.10 x 37 = $80
37 Print rear $2.00 x 37 = $70

6 screens set up $120 bucks
6 films set up $60

tax $40
total $540

This is tricolor front, monocolor back. 

I don't get why I am being charged for six screens and six film when I only need 4 screens though.

Customink.com would give me 40 shirts for $480, free shipping no tax.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just want to add the cost may sound high,but the person doing the work has expenses too. The cost of rent ,utilities,wages,etc. and thenhe is entitled to a profit for his equipment. I jus want ot remind you that "PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD". If the prices are to much in your opinion,I suggest you look elsewhere. You may be able to find someone with lower costs. ..... JB


----------



## whitesideentp (Dec 5, 2005)

I am the designer and manufacturer of the E-Z Press heat transfer machine. You gave reference to it in your 3rd link (thanks!). I think what's important is the fact that you only want to do a couple hundred shirts max. I think it would be a waist of money to purchase a high dollar machine just to get a couple hundred shirts done when you can spend far less and get the same job done. The E-Z Press will work with all types of transfers including plastisol transfers. The performance of the E-Z Press is guaranteed and carries a 5 year warranty. These machines have been sold for 3 years without problems. I believe the E-Z Press would be the most economical way to go. It was designed for the shoestring budget start-up and many customers have started businesses with the E-Z Press. I'm not bashing the other "wood" heat press but notice that it does not lock into place when you are pressing shirts. You have to place your body weight over the machine to press a shirt. The E-Z Press has a locking cam handle and you can adjust the amount of pressure.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

whitesideentp said:


> I am the designer and manufacturer of the E-Z Press heat transfer machine. You gave reference to it in your 3rd link (thanks!). I think what's important is the fact that you only want to do a couple hundred shirts max. I think it would be a waist of money to purchase a high dollar machine just to get a couple hundred shirts done when you can spend far less and get the same job done. The E-Z Press will work with all types of transfers including plastisol transfers. The performance of the E-Z Press is guaranteed and carries a 5 year warranty. These machines have been sold for 3 years without problems. I believe the E-Z Press would be the most economical way to go. It was designed for the shoestring budget start-up and many customers have started businesses with the E-Z Press. I'm not bashing the other "wood" heat press but notice that it does not lock into place when you are pressing shirts. You have to place your body weight over the machine to press a shirt. The E-Z Press has a locking cam handle and you can adjust the amount of pressure.


I think the worst business decision a person can do is to say "they are only going to do" as a reason for buying a cheap press. As I stated above. You never know what is coming around the bend. I bought a small press. It lasted 6 months as I kept getting calls for this or that from people that saw my work. I knew then the small press was the wrong business decision. So I bought a 15 x 15 and never looked back. I don't think there is argument for buying a cheap press other then you can't afford another better higher price more professional press. I was doing tote bags.. And then someone asked for 100 tee shirts. then another asked for 175 tee shirts. so on and so forth and within a year I did over 1000 tee shirts. Lou


----------



## whitesideentp (Dec 5, 2005)

badalou said:


> I think the worst business decision a person can do is to say "they are only going to do" as a reason for buying a cheap press. As I stated above. You never know what is coming around the bend. I bought a small press. It lasted 6 months as I kept getting calls for this or that from people that saw my work. I knew then the small press was the wrong business decision. So I bought a 15 x 15 and never looked back. I don't think there is argument for buying a cheap press other then you can't afford another better higher price more professional press. I was doing tote bags.. And then someone asked for 100 tee shirts. then another asked for 175 tee shirts. so on and so forth and within a year I did over 1000 tee shirts. Lou


I think you are correct Lou. If you can afford it, go for it! My market is for those that can't afford it or they just simply want a cheaper alternative. We are talking about at least a couple hundred bucks of savings. That's make or break in this economy to some folks. 

Another thing to take into account is if a person just wants to do it for fun or as a business. Some people would rather just do it for fun on a small scale and don't want to start a business. Only the buyer can decided that.


----------



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

thank you for your input. I will be considering either your press or a pricier $299 swing away.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its kind of funny to me that most people say I am just going to do a few shirts to justify to themself for the purchase of a inexpensive press,, now I mean no offense to anyone but it doesn't stop there, soon the word gets out and people from all over want you to do shirts for them its just a fact. Its the 10, 10 rule, and how this works is everybody knows 10 people so they tell a few of the 10 who made the shirt they have and those people know 10 people and it keeps going on and on so before you know it tons of people know, all of a sudden you become very busy if you make a good product it will happen and then you have a order with a deadline you have to get the order out and your press takes a noise dive on you,, all of a sudden that sinking feeling overwelms you frustration sets in and thoughts of this thread starts bouncing around in your mind and after some kicking of your own butt a little voice goes off in your head " I should have listened to those people" ,,What a sick feeling,, so here is what I would do, I would have the shirts done for me , act as the middle man and make some cash,, wait until I have enough cash to buy good equipment and then make that right purchase,, be safe, and Good Luck in your Biz!!!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I would agree with the others. Don't buy a piece of crap because it's cheap. If you are not willing to pay for a quality press, then just contract them out. Don't throw your money away.



Trimere_Ink said:


> Yeah, when I saw the film charge...I was saying to myself...$10 a film? At most it cost them $1 a sheet of film and if you want to add in ink, that's what...I'll be generous and say a quarter, so $1.25 x 6 = $7.50
> Total rip off. You should so call them out on it. Let them know you're not some moron off the street and that adding on misc. charges is not just disagreeable to you, but bad business for them.
> 
> Really though, call that guy out....maybe you'll get him to give you the correct price. It's not like you're price warring him...just letting him know you're nobody's fool.


Trimere, You're not thinking through everything here. First, the film I use is more than $1 per sheet, so your first assumption incorrect. 2ndly, the ink I use is also very expensive. I guaratee you it's more than .25 per film when you average in all the head cleanings. Mine is around $50 per cartridge, and at .25 per film, that means I should get 200 films per cartridge. There's no way I could ever get 200 films per cartridge, not even close to that. So your 2nd assumption is also incorrect.

And then your other mistake is you are not taking labor into account. The screen printer is not in business just to resale ink and film. He has to charge for his time too. It would probably take me at least 10 minutes (maybe 15), start to finish, to print a quality film. If I charge $40/hr for my time, that's $7-$10 right there just for labor.

So just because he breaks his pricing out into $10 per film does not mean he needs to be "called out" for trying to rip somebody off. Everybody breaks their pricing down differently. If you can find a better deal, then move on. No need to bash somebody for their pricing. For me, I roll everything into one price, and do not break down all the small fees.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Taikuodo, 

A few new suggestions for you:
1. A cheap press by it's very nature may not work correctly "out of the box", so it is not that the more expensive press will "last" 1000 times longer, it is that a higher quality press will work correctly from the time you plug it in, until it's normal life expectancy passes, and if it doesn't, you will be able to get ahold of someone for "service and product support". That does not always come in the price of a cheap press. Like I said, some people report here that their cheaper presses do not work right from the very start, alot of times, uneven temp across the upper platens ruins their transfers. The are other problems reported, but that's a biggie.

2. That said, if you want a lower price press, there is a thread on the forum that folks posted which models they bought from Ebay that work, and those that don't. Here is a link. Maybe you would like to join this group of people in the discussion:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t36141.html#post210939
Other folks have bought presses cheaply and been lucky.

3. There is a classified section on the forum. I'd suggest you check there for folks selling their used presses. Also check Ebay, Craiglist, digitsmith, local shops for used presses they may want to sell you, and garage sales. Believe it or not, I've heard of at least 2 presses, one was a 16x20, bought at garage sales for $20 recently.

4. List a post in the recommendation and referrals section of this forum. You can list the job you need done, and folks can refer printers to you, or refer their own services to you if they provide the service you need. There are alot of screen printers on this forum. It's possible someone is looking for a job like yours at a more competitive rate than you've gotten.

Best wishes in whatever direction you decide to go. -Kelly


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Rusty, you are spot on,, a person needs to make a profit and charges are charges, its not the point of rip off its a point of doing business in a profitable manner, if you don't like someones price shop around.


----------



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

I am going to try to get a Mighty 11 x 15 press. 
Hopefully I get some luck on ebay.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not sure of your budget , but there a few larger hix press' on ebay for around $200 that would be great starters and they are larger than 11x15. ... JB


----------



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

coeds, where are the hix presses for $200, your kdding me right?


----------



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

yup, i just paid for the 11 x 15 mighty lite, it was $270 shipped. 

It was "rarely used by the shop" and in mint condition. 
Now to get a printer, some paper, and some shirts!

If anyone knows where to get a cheap OKIDATA 3400, please PM ME.

PS. I have a brother black laser printer, will this work with duracotton (or any other transfer papers)?


----------



## funngrafix (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been doing research as well and I like your calculations alot better. The idea delima for me is.

To do ink transfer as lot of my stuff will be for dark colors (black) or to do stuff where I can get stuff on the vinyl. I have a lot of logos and want to do a lot of stuff with foil. 

I would however like to do those short run jobs where special stuff is not needed.



badalou said:


> Your thinking is backwards.
> lets say you do 80 shirts. 2 color. You charge $10.00 each
> here is the breakdown
> 100 transfers (always get extra) $1.90 each $190.00
> ...


----------

